
FSF gives freedom-respecting videoconferencing to all associate members - stargrave
https://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/fsf-gives-freedom-respecting-videoconferencing-to-all-associate-members
======
theandrewbailey
Jitsi Meet works really well. I set up an instance on my server for my church
to use instead of Zoom. I needed to change the ports it uses, since I have
another web server running (I'm pretty sure that's where I went wrong when I
tried to set it up the first time). I also needed to disable it from directing
mobile browsers to the app, instead of just going to the meeting in-browser.

------
christefano
> The platform we use to offer ethical videoconferencing access is Jitsi Meet.
> We used it previously to stream and record our annual LibrePlanet conference
> for an online audience after the COVID-19 pandemic forced us to cancel the
> in-person event. Choosing Jitsi Meet is only the first step to addressing
> the problems posed to user freedom by services like Zoom and Facebook. Even
> users that start a call via a server running Jitsi could still be vulnerable
> if that server depends on or shares information with third parties. The FSF
> made changes to the code we are running, in order to enhance privacy and
> software freedom, and published the source code, to motivate others to host
> their own instances. The FSF instance does not use any third party servers
> for network initialization, and does not recommend or link to any
> potentially problematic services.

Curious what code changes the FSF made to their copy of Jitsi Meet. Is anyone
able to report on this?

------
MaxBarraclough
Good move, FSF. Do they have other similar offerings? A chat service, say?

~~~
fsflover
[https://www.fsf.org/associate/benefits](https://www.fsf.org/associate/benefits)

~~~
MaxBarraclough
Thanks. Relevant username, I see. Looks like the Jitsi service is the only one
that allows you to communicate privately with friends who aren't FSF associate
members.

